# AC: Intercambiar cable Fase con Vuelta Fase



## Lightsoul (Feb 26, 2009)

Hola a todos!

Antes de nada, presentarme como nuevo miembro, curioso pero con conocimientos de electronica justos jeje
Si este tema no corresponde al lugar, por favor informenme.

El tema es el siguiente:
Estoy preparandome un circuito muy curioso que funciona con corriente alterna, pero el problema esta en que no permite que el cable Fase y el Vuelta de Fase esten intercambiados; es decir, hay ue enchufarlo siempre en un determinado sentido a la pared, sino, no funciona.

Queria preguntaros si se os ocurre algun circuito lo mas simple posible que al enchufarlo "de la vuelta a los cables" si se ha enchufado al reves le mande la corrienta al circuito.

He pensado en usar un rele de dos contactos comunes, pero no se como hacer para que se active solo si las Fases estan puestas de una determinada manera; ademas, preferiria que el resultado no hiziese ruido, es decir, ahorrarme el rele pero siendo simple el circuito.

Gracias a todos de antemano!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2009)

Si los toma-corrientes de tu casa o taller están normalizados, fase y neutro siempre se encuentran en las mismas patas, entonces solo debes armarte el enchufe de acuerdo a la necesidad de tu conexión.


----------



## santiago (Feb 26, 2009)

no tengo idea de como hacerlo , pero tengo una idea de como hacerlo   

un buscapolo, un ldr y alguna que otra cosita mas

la idea seria poner el buscapolo entre una ficha y tierra , el ldr pegado, que accione un tr y un rele

cuando el buscapolo encienda, que el rele invierta la polaridad, cuando no encienda , que el rele se mantenga apagado

saludos


----------



## santiago (Feb 26, 2009)

el artilugio seria algo masomenos asi, el buscapolo iria pegado al ldr , y bien oscuro, tendrias que desarmar el buscapolo y meterlo en una cajita junto al ldr

saludos


----------



## unleased! (Feb 27, 2009)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> no tengo idea de como hacerlo , pero tengo una idea de como hacerlo
> 
> un buscapolo, un ldr y alguna que otra cosita mas
> 
> ...


Un buscapolos, si, te busca la fase, pero siempre y cuando toques la chapa metálica que tiene en la parte trasera para derivarlo a masa, si no, no te funciona, no enciende la bombilla de neon. Se puede usar una bombilla de neón con su resistencia, una pata en una de las clavijas y otra en la puesta a tierra del enchufe como masa pero es mas facil que salte el diferencial o también si la instalación no tiene toma de tierra simplemente no funcionará.

saludos.


----------



## Lightsoul (Feb 27, 2009)

Gracias a todos por contestar!

La idea de santixman me gusta, pero el problema estaria en si le entra un fisquito de luz desde fuera; podria haber una solucion parecida pero sin jugar con la luz y el LDR? De todas formas queria preguntarte si el buscapolo es el diodo *D5* o si iria aparte de este montaje y si se podria alimentar el circuito desde los 220AC con un diodo zenner de 12V o parecido (la teoria del zenner la tengo un poco coja, perdon si acabo de decir una burrada   ).

Sin embargo, no recuerdo bien, pero creo k esta instalacion efectivamente no tiene toma de tierra jaja que putada, pero me gustaria intentar ese circuito aunque preferiria tener distintas soluciones por si acaso.

Gracias por la ayuda a todos!


----------



## santiago (Feb 27, 2009)

claro ese es el problema sin tierra no anda, sino dejenme pensarlo con ganas, habria que ponerle al enchufe, un pedacito metalico que sea " tocable" y que invierta el rele y lo deje en esa pocicion 

para bajar a 12v hay una fuente con capacitores y resistencias, y creo que zenner, buscalo como fuente de alimentacion sin transformador

por cierto que nesecitas alimentar que nesesita la fase de un lado¿?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola

Me intriga lo mismo que a Santix.
Si no es un secreto, ¿podés postear el esquema para ver si hay una solución más simple?
También había pensado en eso de usar la tierra como referencia. El retorno siempre va a estar cerca de su valor, hasta a unos 10V es de esperar, y la fase alrededor de 220. Es suficiente diferencia como pare detectar cuál es cuál, pero de ahí a cómo usarlo todavía no se me ocurre...

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Feb 27, 2009)

mm buena idea, me voy a comer y despues lo osteo


----------



## Lightsoul (Feb 27, 2009)

Le echare un ojo  a la fuente sin transformador, gracias ^^

Por supuesto!
Es un circuito que encontre en este mismo foro de un dimmer tactil (gracias a *diegoc* , https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=23997) y aunque les pregunte algo de como usarlo conmutado con otros interruptores, ese tema es bastante antiguo. *Olaf* opina que funciona sea cual sea el fase, pero quiero estar preparado ya que otros no dicen eso. No obstante, si lograse hacer el circuito que os propongo, seria de utilidad para aplicarlo a otros circuitos.

Si el interruptor tactil se instala en sustitucion de uno de los interruptores de la pared, se localiza el fase antes de instalarlo y listo, pero el problema viene cuando lo quieres poner en una lampara que la puedes desenchufar y volver a enchufar al reves.

Si os interesa el dimmer, puedo subir el diseño que hize y el artwork, para facilitaros esa parte.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 27, 2009)

Así que eso era...

En aquel post, refiriéndose a qué pasaba si las fases estaban invertidas invertidas, Fogonazo dijo:


> No te lo daña.
> No funciona pero no se daña nada, con solo enchufarlo correctamente vuelve a funcionar.



En todo caso poné un interruptor doble inversor para accionar a mano si los cables están al revés y no anda. En un circuito tan simple no sé si sea buena idea poner algo medio complejo como lo que querés.
Si se me ocurre algo, te aviso.

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Feb 27, 2009)

dimmer,mmm dejalo asi
y si no anda lo invertis y a la mie...
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ....En aquel post, refiriéndose a qué pasaba si las fases estaban invertidas invertidas, Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> > No te lo daña.
> > No funciona pero no se daña nada, con solo enchufarlo correctamente vuelve a funcionar.





			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si los toma-corrientes de tu casa o taller están *normalizados, fase y neutro siempre se encuentran en las mismas patas*, entonces solo debes armarte el enchufe de acuerdo a la necesidad de tu conexión.


*Repito y aclaro:* Si el cableado de la casa o taller o el lugar que sea donde se valla a conectar el artefacto se realizo correctamente todos los toma-corrientes deberían poseer la misma organización de patas Vivo, Neutro y Tierra.
Solo es cuestión de hacer el enchufe del aparato cableado de tal forma que queden las conexiones como debe ser, entonces se podrá cambiar de toma-corriente pero siempre estará bien alimentado.
Solo es cuestión de seguir las normas


----------



## santiago (Feb 27, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Solo es cuestión de seguir las normas



mmm 
mmm 
las normas estan para algo, pero es un reflejo humano evitarlas 
 



saludos


----------



## Rick-10 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ese esquema que posteaste santixman parece interesante. Puedo aportar lo siguiente.  Como dijiste, se puede conectar el otro extremo del neón del buscapolo en un lugar "tocable", como por ejemplo el tornillo que tienen generalmente las fichas. Entonces utilizando un SCR, si el neón se enciende, por medio del LDR, el SCR se disparará y el relé se accionará.
Algo asi...Corrijanme si algo no esta bien...


----------



## Lightsoul (Feb 28, 2009)

Parece que localizar el cable Fase sin intervencion humana es mas complicado de lo que pense.

La idea del neon buscapolos resulta atractiva, pero sigue estando el problema de si le entra luz en la capsula y que el neon solo se encendera si se hace contacto en su otro extremo (el estado se tendria que mantener al quitar el dedo, un flip-flop o algo asi).

Por lo pronto, lo mas rapido y simple es lo del interruptor doble inversor, pero lo que mola es que se reajuste solito jeje y deberia estar escondidillo para que la gente que llegue no se dedique a accionarlo...

Fogonazo, he destripado algunos enchufes de aqui, y cada uno esta hecho de una forma distinta, parece ser que este edificio o es antiguo o el cableado lo pusieron segun les parecio; me dan ganas de arrancarlo todo y ponerlo bien 

A ver que logramos hacer  

Alguien me podria explicar en plan rapido porque el circuito no funcionaria si el Fase y el Vuelta de Fase no estan como se pide? Si es alterna, se supone que no hay ni positivo ni negativo, depende del instante. Y perdon por mi ignorancia! seguramente mas de uno os hallais dado con la mano en la frente jajaja  

Garacias


----------



## Rick-10 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lightsoul dijo:
			
		

> Parece que localizar el cable Fase sin intervencion humana es mas complicado de lo que pense.
> 
> La idea del neon buscapolos resulta atractiva, pero sigue estando el problema de si le entra luz en la capsula y que el neon solo se encendera si se hace contacto en su otro extremo *(el estado se tendria que mantener al quitar el dedo, un flip-flop o algo asi).*
> 
> ...


Te fijaste en el circuito que postee? Por qué dices que es complicado?


----------



## Lightsoul (Feb 28, 2009)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Te fijaste en el circuito que postee? Por qué dices que es complicado?


Ten en cuenta que estos son algunos de mis primero contactos con la electronica sin profesorado ni supervision ninguna D Vamos, que no estoy muy acostumbrado a montar ni interpretar circuiteria   

Y aun asi entiendo el circuito y que pasa con la corriente dependiendo de por donde pase! ^^ jeje


----------



## Cacho (Feb 28, 2009)

La idea está buena Rick, y el circuito funciona (está a la vista, ¿no?).

Se me ocurrió usar un transformador para bajar la tensión originalmente, pero como es para un dimmer que tiene que caber en un espacio bastante chico tuve que descartarlo... Me choqué siempre contra los 220V.

Si podés usar un transformador para llevar la tensión a 12V, ese circuito te va a poner contento, pero puede salir más caro el detector que el dimmer al final.
Si no, al botón inversor se ha dicho o a cambiar los enchufes y dejarlos todos según la norma.

Saludos.


----------



## Rick-10 (Feb 28, 2009)

En teoría y en el Livewire funciona. No lo he probado aun pero me gustaria hacerlo, pero nada mas que no lo necesito. 

Pienso que no lo ideal seria utilizar una fuente sin transformador...algo como esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16802.html


----------



## unleased! (Feb 28, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> San_Cacho dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cierto, pero solo en tipos especificos de enchufes. Aquí en europa se instala bases de enchufe schuko con puesta a tierra lateral, solo en francia o en instalaciones que necesiten de una tierra sensible se instalan los de puesta a tierra central. Yo, si quisiera hacer esto que se comenta, si, la colocación de la fase estará en la toma de pared por ejemplo a la derecha pero el enchufe macho me entrará tanto al diestro como al revés.
Santixman con lo del pedacito metalico que sea "tocable" lo veo mas viable pero yo casi que instalaría esa chapita donde se vaya a comandar(en el interruptor). También puede dar problemas porque un buscapolos si pisas material muy aislante (ciertos tipos de moquetas) funcionan mal, pero bueno, es la solucion mas cercana a ser práctica.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2009)

power12 dijo:
			
		

> Cierto, pero solo en tipos especificos de enchufes. Aquí en europa se instala bases de enchufe schuko con puesta a tierra lateral, solo en francia o en instalaciones que necesiten de una tierra sensible se instalan los de puesta a tierra central. Yo, si quisiera hacer esto que se comenta, si, la colocación de la fase estará en la toma de pared por ejemplo a la derecha pero el enchufe macho me entrará tanto al diestro como al revés......


¿ Como es la norma sobre la distribución eléctrica en España ?
Neutro aislado o Neutro a tierra ?

Si es la segunda opción, es fácil detectar que polo el "Vivo" midiendo la tensión respecto de tierra, con esto (Transistor, resistencias y relee mediante) puedes lograr hacer "Algo" que te de la polaridad correcta automáticamente.
Peroooooooo el hecho de tomar tensión entre el "Vivo" y "Tierra" podría afectar el desempeño del disyuntor diferencial de tu casa o taller.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 1, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Como es la norma sobre la distribución eléctrica en España ?
> Neutro aislado o Neutro a tierra ?
> 
> Si es la segunda opción, es fácil detectar que polo el "Vivo" midiendo la tensión respecto de tierra, con esto (Transistor, resistencias y relee mediante) puedes lograr hacer "Algo" que te de la polaridad correcta automáticamente.
> Peroooooooo el hecho de tomar tensión entre el "Vivo" y "Tierra" podría afectar el desempeño del disyuntor diferencial de tu casa o taller.


En españa se usa la distribución tipo "TT" (la unica permitida) en la que el neutro se deriva directamente a tierra. Hay otras configuraciones (TN y TS) pero solamente son aplicables a particulares con transformador propio. Se puede hacer lo que tu dices porque entre tierra y fase va a ver siempre 230V. El problema viene en el diferencial, que salta con cierta facilidad. Los disyuntores diferenciales para vivienda se instalan con una sensibilidad de 30mA pero no son muy eficaces debido a varias razones:
Hace unos años cuando querias dar de alta una instalación, la compañía eléctrica e industria (esta ultima es la que manda) hacían una inspección muy rigurosa en la que median la tierra, ponían a prueba los diferenciales, magnetotérmicos, pruebas de aislamiento, e incluso hacían destapar los cuadros y las cajas de empalmes para revisar los cables. Hoy en dia no se revisa nada de nada, solo en edificios públicos y se contempla también una revisión de cualquier instalación cada 5 años pero esto nunca se cumple. Por lo que para abaratar, las tierras muchas veces no se hacen debidamente (como nadie mira) o simplemente no se hacen.
Después, y mas grave es el caso del tipico tio al que le salta constantemente el diferencial y el "iluminado" en vez de subsanar la avería puentea el diferencial. Si, problema solucionado pero cuando este tiene una fuga a tierra esta fuga afecta a las tierras de los otros edificios que hay cerca y a los demás les salta el diferencial debido a que aparece tensión en el borne de tierra. Uno que conozco tiene un problema de estos en un edificio entero y lo peor es que es intermitente: a veces le salta el diferencial al del tercero, otras al del primero, otras saltan todas seguidas y otras no vuelve a pasar en semanas. Lo malo es que no se puede solucionar porque aunque cambies la tierra de sitio (si es que se puede) el problema persiste.
Otra de las razones que no menos importante es que en las casas cada vez se instalan mas aparatos electrónicos y estos generan armónicos en la red y hace que el diferencial salte erroneamente, pero esto se puede subsanar substituyendolo por un disyuntor diferencial de los llamados "inmunizados"
Yo, por suerte no tengo problemas de esta indole en mi casa pero a otros les puede dar problemas el diferencial, por eso no me convence mucho lo de usar la tierra como punto neutro.

Saludos


----------



## boximil1 (Mar 1, 2009)

este tema es sencillo:
para poder distinguir fase de neutro hace falta otra referencia desde donde medir (queremos medir DDP) .
el cable de tierra es adecuado ya que :
tierra neutro = 0v o valore schicos (10v maximo digamos ) 
V tierra fase= 220v 

comos e ve la diferencia es notable, facil de distinguir .

PERO para poder hacer el circuito entonces necesitamos las 3 patas: fase - neutro y tierra.

como bien dijo fogonazo hay una norma y si usamos fichas de 3 espigas entonces para que siquiera hacer un circuito ?
conecten bien y listo.

si eso no sirve entonces algo mas facil:

SUPONGO que el circuito NO se quema por error de conexion :
con un neon indicador de conexion erronea alcanza ¿neon con R entre neutro y tierra? .

SUPONGO que el circuito corre el riesgo de quemarse por conexion erronea: 
entonces lo correcto sera hacer un pequeño detector y temporizador .
me refiero a que al enchufar un circuito verifique que este la fase ok ¿como ya explique? y solo si esta ok alimente a nuestro circuito.

saludos


----------



## unleased! (Mar 1, 2009)

Bueno, ya que veo que se habla por hablar voy a hacer una pregunta de lo mas elemental y que se aprende en los inicios de la electricidad:
Una onda senoidal, en un ciclo de la misma, al que la parte positiva de la señal tiene los mismos valores en la parte negativa pero invertidos, ¿Cuanto vale la media de todos sus valores?
Respuesta: 0V
Moraleja: en corriente alterna *NO* existe polo positivo ni polo negativo definido debido que a 50Hz estos valores cambian cada 10ms (milisegundos) y a 60Hz cada 8ms! (en cada ciclo cambia dos veces). El que se aburra que dibuje un ciclo de onda y que le dea valores, los coja y haga la media.

Y lo de que exista fase y neutro es debido a que uno de los polos (el de la toma central del transformador) se deriva a tierra para que haga de compensador, por eso neutro y tierra son lo mismo. Si alguien coge un transformador (no autotransformador) de relación 1:1 y toca cualquiera de los polos no le va a pasar absolutamente nada porque no está derivado a tierra, solo le pasará si toca dos a un tiempo. Esto ocurre lo mismo con los transformadores que se usan en los quirófanos, estos transformadores tienen una configuración en triángulo y sus salidas son todas fases.

Enchufa tal como quieras que el circuito te va a funcionar igual.

Saludos.


----------



## boximil1 (Mar 1, 2009)

power12 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, ya que veo que se habla por hablar voy a hacer una pregunta de lo mas elemental Saludos.



power 12 :
no todo en este mundo es como tu piensas.
ni como yo pienso.

siempre hay situaciones que uno no ha previsto.

me gustaria que aclares eso de que "se habla por hablar".

si vas a una casa de electricidad y te compras un DIMMER DE TACTO o sea uno que NO es de perilla veras en las instrucciones que SI IMPORTA la fase , no he analizado el por que ya que solo me dedico de aficionado, estudie electronica pero no me dedico , cuando instale un par en mi casa note que efectivamente no funcionaban bien si no respetaba el tema..

y he visto algun otro aparato que tambien tiene importancia este asunto.
quizas sea por que usa fuente sin transformador o por que usa como elemento sensor la masa del cuerpo humano.
no se exactamente pero hay fabricantes que producen y venden productos que tienen este inconveniente.

saludos


----------



## unleased! (Mar 1, 2009)

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> me gustaria que aclares eso de que "se habla por hablar".
> 
> si vas a una casa de electricidad y te compras un DIMMER DE TACTO o sea uno que NO es de perilla veras en las instrucciones que SI IMPORTA la fase , no he analizado el por que ya que solo me dedico de aficionado, estudie electronica pero no me dedico , cuando instale un par en mi casa note que efectivamente no funcionaban bien si no respetaba el tema..
> 
> ...



me refiero a que veo que la gente esta confundiendo polaridad con fase y neutro creyendo que la fase es el positivo y el neutro es el negativo.

También en las instrucciones de las baterias de litio dice que la primera carga tiene que estar varias horas cargando antes de su primer uso y también que hay que descargarla completamete antes de volverla cargar, sin embargo asi fuerzas la bateria y acortas su vida util. Las instrucciones están bién pero es bueno analizar las cosas. Si no te funcionaron los dimmers sería bueno que los abrieras y miraras como trabajan y que circuitos los conforman. No importa como conectes fase y neutro siempre y cuando respetes el conexionado final. He montado dimmers al tacto en sitios donde los polos están cambiados (el interruptor cortaba el neutro en vez de la fase) y funcionan lo mismo. Solo puede haber problemas en CIs que funcionen directamente a 230V (supuesta hipotesis mia) pero este no es el caso del circuito que se menciona. Lo de las fuentes sin transformador tambien funcionan intercambiando los cables. Yo también estudié electrónica (y actualmente me dedico a la reparación) y ahora estoy sacando electricidad después de años siendo electricista pirata (ya me entiendes    ) Y lo que digo lo llevé a la práctica.

saludos!


----------



## guilleasertivos (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola QUOTE me gusta ver tu circuito el que estas haciendo por que no puedo entender como un circuito de alterna tenga polaridad para que funcione Gracias.


----------



## Fortivo (Mar 31, 2010)

guilleasertivos dijo:


> Hola QUOTE me gusta ver tu circuito el que estas haciendo por que no puedo entender como un circuito de alterna tenga polaridad para que funcione Gracias.



buenas, lo mismo digo yo... es que no veo coherencia crear un circuito para AC donde todos sabemos que en este tipo de tension es en alterna y va a funcionar todo lo que se coloque en alterna, da igual si conectas neutro hembra a neutro macho y su fase hembra a fase macho o al revez, mientras fase no toque con neutro ni tierras va que chuta...  por ejemplo, : un taladro funciona conectando como de un lado y como del otro da igual como entre el macho. La cosa ya cambia si es trifasica.....que ya jugariamos con 3 fases y 1 neutro + T.

Un saludo¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Mar 31, 2010)

y no se olviden que si lo quieren hacer automatico (supongamos que detecta fase y neutro y segun el caso invierte ) NO VALE usar solo un rele doble inversor.se que la logica diria que si:lso contactos de el medio (com) son la carga y los de NA y NC fase u neutro pero cruzados .pues bien , si quisieran hacer eeso pueden correr el riesgo de cortos por el poc recorrido de los contacots y la chispa.asi que la forma segura seria 2 pasos :1 rele de inversion y otro rele de on -offante un cambio de el rele de inversion primero se debe apagar el de on-off.y si usamso triacs ...necesito 4 y control de ellos.un lio de la gran pu...... solo por no verificar la fase en el enchufe.o no explorar si se puede modificar el circuito .a proposito , no lei de que es el circuito.no sera un electrocutador de suegras ??? en el cual va al fase al picaporte ??


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 1, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> * no lei de que es el circuito.no sera un electrocutador de suegras ??? en el cual va al fase al picaporte ??*



Buenas fernandob,pues ni yo ni se que es lo que quieren realizar.. no veo una explicacion clara..... aver si no lo explican ..

un saludo¡


----------

